# Brought home the new toy...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Ended up with the Rampage 30. Besides a few pulleys needing to be sanded and some hydraulic fluid in the tower helm steering it has been flawless. Looking forward to putting a lot of hours on this boat. Still have the 223 2008 Key West listed at 30k and the 2002 Key Largo at 17k, both have new engine still with plenty of warranty left. Here's some pictures. Going to get some new Vinyl on the back and bottom paint this spring.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

_*Nice indeed!*_


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice, you got it under contract the day i called to inquire about it. Lucky you and enjoy.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice boat. I never knew the DWH section could be so versitile, though.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool ride!! What kind of power?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats! Shes a beauty.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Haven't been on in a while, my posting skills are a little rusty. They are twin 315hp Yanmar Diesels.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Some toy!!!! Nice! Congrats!


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

He bought it with BP money! 

(sorry…couldn't resist)


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice lookin' vessel - enjoy! ...first you gotta get the stink off the boat, with some fish blood on the deck! :yes:


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sweet looking Boat Rick!!! Congrats on the toy!!!!!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice boat, I'm jealous. Y'all going to the oyster cook off this weekend?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is a very nice boat. Congrats!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice ride!!! Congrats on the new vessel!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Mannnnn sweettttttt.... One day I will have one... Ever need an extra I'am in.. Just say'n


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow!!! That's an awesome toy !!! congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That'll be a comfortable sled!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful ride. I hope you enjoy it.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Haven't been on in a while, my posting skills are a little rusty. They are twin 315hp Yanmar Diesels.


 Nice

What kind of fuel capacity is it rated for? :thumbsup:


----------



## Boat_Trailer (Jan 14, 2012)

*cool TOY*

How bout a TOY Boat Trailer ,, 850 623 4353 ,That is a fine Rig !!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It holds 250 gallons which is plenty for what I'll be using it for. Primarily cobia in the spring and bottom fishing/trolling in the summer. Don't plan on running more than 40-50 miles any time soon. Was thinking I could run the intercostal to Orange Beach and get out to some rigs in the fall maybe. I won't need a trailer for it. We just got a lift installed at a marina in Fort Walton to keep it out of the water. Have had it in dry dock for the last couple months getting it ready for the season. Had it serviced, new batteries, filters, oil, bottom paint, ect. Compuprop in Fort Walton reshaped the props and painted them with Teflon, picked up a few knots on the top end just from that which is nice. Had a new enclosure built and had it renamed. After cobia season we might upgrade the electronics but it ready to fish. Here's some new pictures.


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*Very Nice!!*

Now it only needs scales and guts...Nice Rig!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Let me know when you are ready to go fishing.... I will be there


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a Serious Boat lift..... Is that four sections on eight pilings???


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great ride, congrats and enjoy


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, they are 4 separate motors on 2 pilings each. It will lift a lot more than the baot weight. It's bunks are set different than I've seen too. The majority of the weight sits on a single beam running along the beam of the boat with a stabilizer beam on each side in the back.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang! Time to lose the outriggers and top off upper station!If you need a extra for the cobe hunt ,holla.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks nice enjoy


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Some toy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

